# Email clients en filters

## Fragbeestje

Hoi!  

Ik ben bezig om mijn windhoos bakkie helemaal buiten te kieperen en enkel nog Gentoo te draaien (wat aardig lukt maar ik wil battlefield 1942   :Confused:  )

Nu zit ik met het volgende probleem :  Ik gebruikte onder W2K The Bat.  Een hele goede emailclient met heel uitgebreide filtermogelijkheden.  

Wat ik nu mis aan de linux clients die ik al getest heb (sylpheed, sylpheed-claws, kmail) :  Ik kan geen groepen uit het adresboek toewijzen aan een filterregel. 

Dit vind ik uitermate vervelend omdat het veel lastiger is om de filters te onderhouden, en al zeker als je nogal veel emailadressen in je adresboekje hebt staan.

Nu is mijn vraag dus : hoe kan ik dit toch verwezenlijken?  

Ik ben zelf wel bezig met het uit te pluizen, maar elke client eerst eens emergen duurt nogal lang...  :Smile: 

Dus : zijn er clients die dit wel kunnen of kan 'k dit op een andere manier ook voor elkaar krijgen?

Greetz!

----------

## Supox

Hoi, je zou eens kunnen kijken naar de email-client mutt. Nou weet ik wel dat een programma voor de console is, maar deze kan dit soort dingen wel goed sorteren.

----------

## Fragbeestje

Tnx   :Smile: 

had em even bekeken totdat ik zag dat't een terminal ding was   :Rolling Eyes: 

'k ga deze dan maar gebruiken totdat ik er een grafische vervanger voor heb gevonden  :Wink: 

----------

